# Starting to camp this year -- Buy a stove or not???



## jeepguy (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello to all! My first post.

I have decided to start camping this year. I have purchased everything that I think I will need: tent, footprint, lanterns, flashlights, chair, air mattress, extra spikes, extension cords, cooler, etc., etc., etc.

I am planning on camping on weekends from Friday to Sunday. *Should I buy a camping stove or not?* Have not bought one. If I do then would need to purchase cooking equipment and everything else required. If I were going to camp for a longer period I would definitely purchase a stove and everything else. 

Didn't know if I really need one just for weekend camping. If I don't what kind of foods could I take for the weekend that can be kept in a cooler.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Although I almost always use a campfire for cooking, I bring a couple of backups for really bad weather, or fire restrictions. My camp stove really doesn't need special cooking equipment. I tend to bring old cookware from home.


----------



## Camping Lover 4 Life (Jun 6, 2018)

*Great Question*

This is my first time too that is a great question ...I never thought of that, I went to this website and they were very helpful with great information if you are new to it just like me..... www.campingstore.me


----------



## Billy02 (May 8, 2018)

well if you are camping then why not take full advantage of adventure, i say go old school and make a camp fire. it will also help you if its cold at night you can sleep around it and there are animals that are scared of fire so you will also be safe, stove is a burden an extra weight if you are willing to carry.


----------

